
Relational Program Synthesis - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1809.02283
======
platz
cf: Recurrent Relational Networks: Complex relational reasoning with neural
networks.

[https://rasmusbergpalm.github.io/recurrent-relational-
networ...](https://rasmusbergpalm.github.io/recurrent-relational-networks/)

------
slaymaker1907
I'm a grad student in computer science who reads papers (though more focused
on systems) almost every day and I just have to say.... is there an English
translation available?

~~~
onemoresoop
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1809.02283.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1809.02283.pdf)

